

Students: Offering my courses on TDD, Builds, Pairing and more for $1/month - royosherove
http://courses.osherove.com/course/allaccess/?coupon=YStudent

======
royosherove
Also, if you use code YStudent on the yearly plan it's only $9 a year. So
there's that. Hope it makes someone with less money able to learn some good
quality stuff.

